# Oops



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

'This is a good reason to study and make sure of our rights. It's not all about guns, but protecting yourself and personal property.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=23928833


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

My Wife and I just went through the CFP training a week ago and the instructor was very clear on the laws concerning eminent danger. If the guy is fleeing, then you're not in eminent danger, so I had a hunch he would probably get arrested.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Good thing he didn't hurt anyone. Poor guy would have been in a world of hurt. I assume he didn't have a CPF or it would have been in the headline.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Good thing he didn't hurt anyone. Poor guy would have been in a world of hurt. I assume he didn't have a CPF or it would have been in the headline.


That's the crazy part- I read that he DID have a permit. And even crazier- he shot at the guy when he was running away, and the cops were already on the scene!!! At least that was how it was reported when I read the story the other night.


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm guessing that the guy's adrenaline was probably overruling what his brain might have told him under calmer circumstances. I hope they either dismiss the charges or let him off with just a slap on the wrist.

As for the thief, he sounds like a waste of human tissue that should have been aborted by his mother many years ago.


----------

